# 1996 200SX - Timing Chain Replacement Mileage



## ucsbmechengr (Aug 29, 2008)

I am currently looking at a 1996 200SX to buy. If I were to buy it, this will be the first car I will have owned with a timing chain instead of a belt. 

For timing belts, I know the rule of thumb is that the belt should be replaced every 60,000 miles, however, I do not know of a similar rule for timing chains. Does anyone know at what mileage (the car has 128,000) the timing chain (and related components such as the chain guides, chain tensioner, etc.) should be replaced? I would be interested in replacement mileages from both personal experience and any Nissan technical publications.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, not all timing belts need to be replaced at 60,000 miles. Some Toyotas are recommended at 90,000 miles and most Nissans and Infiniti's '94 and later have 105,000 mile intervals. These belts use larger teeth on the belt than the earlier 60,000 mile belts.

As far as timing chains, there is not replacement interval. That said, if it were a GA16DE, I have seen a few upper chain tensioner feet wear out and cause some pretty heavy engine damage. So, I would recommend you replace the upper chain tensioner for this reason if there is no current chain noise; it's not a big job. The GA16DE engine actually uses two timing chains, an upper and lower, and they seldom stretch or break on their own.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Like smj said, there's not real expected replacement mileage for timing chains. 

I recently replaced my upper tensioner, which was completely worn through. The thing was rattling like crazy. I have 122,000. Chain itself looked completely fine upon inspection.

I've heard of people running their cars into the ground without touching timing chain, others replacing the whole deal.


----------

